# ايه رايكم بوضع صور الزوجات في الصاله هما سؤالين وبس



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

*موضوعي يمكن ناس تشوفو بايخ او غليظ او دمو تقيل او ميستاهلش الرد*

*بس بصراحه ليه اصل وسبب بس مش هقولو هههههههههههههه*

*المهم زي مهو باين في العنوان موضوعي عباره عن سؤالين*

*

_________________


سؤالي للشباب وهو: *



*هل ترضى ان زوجتك تحط صورها في الصاله عادي ولا لا مع التعليل ؟*





*_________________*



*وللبنات لو بعد زواجك طلعتي كام صورة وحبيتي تكبريهم وتحطي صورك في بيتك في الصاله*

*وكان رد شريك حياتك لا مينفعش عايزا تحطيهم عندك اوضة النوم بس بالصاله *

*لا عشان ممكن في اي يوم يحصل ظروف ويدخل عنا ناس منعرفهاش ليه يشوفو صورك اللي متزوقه فيهم *

*احكولي بقى ردكم او رد فعلكم يكون ايه ؟*



*اتمنى تكون الردود لو هيكون في يعني ههههههههه تكون ردود صريحه *













​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *سؤالي للشباب وهو:​*
> 
> 
> *هل ترضى ان زوجتك تحط صورها في الصاله عادي ولا لا مع التعليل ؟*​




*
سؤال ما جاش ع بالي قبل كده

ورايي في الموضوع ده ده لو اتجوزت يعني اصلا

مفتكرش هرضي تحط صورها في الصاله لسبب واحد

ان في ناس غريبه ممكن تيجي البيت طبعا واولهم المسلمين

وممكن تحط في كل الاوض عادي مفيش مشكله لكن الصاله صعبه شويه

انا بفضل الصاله تكون كل الصور للقديسين 

مش بفضل الصور الشخصيه في الصاله حتي لو انا 

شكرا ام جورج ع موضوعك ومستني رايك ​*


----------



## bent el fady (18 يونيو 2010)

*انا عن نفسى مش هوافق اصلا انى احط صورى فى الصاله وده نابع من جوايا انا مش عشان رغبه الطرف التانى بالرغم من انى شايفاها حاجة عاديه بالنسبه للناس عموما*

*ميرسى اوى للسؤال الحلو ده *
*وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

*يا نهاركو ابيض
اية الردود دى 
انا عن نفسى حكبرلها صورة  بطول الحائط وححطها
فى وش الداخل والطالع
عجبى
ناقص كمان تقولو مدخلش مراتى تسلم على حد غير وهى متخفية
شكرا اختى السؤال جميل
وحيعرفنا حاجات كتير واسمحلنا بقى بالمناقشة فى هذة الردود*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *سؤال ما جاش ع بالي قبل كده*​
> *ورايي في الموضوع ده ده لو اتجوزت يعني اصلا*​
> *مفتكرش هرضي تحط صورها في الصاله لسبب واحد*​
> *ان في ناس غريبه ممكن تيجي البيت طبعا واولهم المسلمين*​
> ...


 

*رايي ان كلامك نفس كلام جوزي واللي هو سبب موضوعي ههههههه*


*وعلى فكره الجمله دي* 


*ان في ناس غريبه ممكن تيجي البيت طبعا واولهم المسلمين*

*بجد تقريبا نفسها قالها *

*وعشان كده كتبت عايزا اعرف رد فعل البنات من الكلام*

*هو انا شايفا ان الكلام مش غلط وفعلا محدش يعرف الظروف *

*وممكن يضطر الواحد يستقبل ناس اشكال والوان وخصوصا اي الوحده مش هتحط غير*

*صور تكون حلوة فيها *

*لكن بنفس الوقت بفكر لو الوحده في بيتها محطتش صورها يبقى تحطها فين ههههههههه*

*عشان كده حابه بجد اعرف رد فعل البنات من الكلام *



*اشكرك اخي الغالي على ردك والاهم رايك الصريح واللي بتفق معه من ناحيه  بس بنفس الوقت لسا بفكر فيه*

*الرب يباركك اخي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

bent el fady قال:


> *انا عن نفسى مش هوافق اصلا انى احط صورى فى الصاله وده نابع من جوايا انا مش عشان رغبه الطرف التانى بالرغم من انى شايفاها حاجة عاديه بالنسبه للناس عموما*
> 
> *ميرسى اوى للسؤال الحلو ده *
> *وربنا يعوضك*


 

*وجهة نظر وراي حلوة واكيد بحترمها *

*والاحلى انها اكيد هتسعد زوجك لو متزوجه ولو لسا يبقى زوج المستقبل*

*اشكرك اختي على ردك ورايك الصريح *

*وربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2010)

*وللبنات لو بعد زواجك طلعتي كام صورة وحبيتي تكبريهم وتحطي صورك في بيتك في الصاله*

*وكان رد شريك حياتك لا مينفعش عايزا تحطيهم عندك اوضة النوم بس بالصاله *

*لا عشان ممكن في اي يوم يحصل ظروف ويدخل عنا ناس منعرفهاش ليه يشوفو صورك اللي متزوقه فيهم *

*احكولي بقى ردكم او رد فعلكم يكون ايه ؟*



*اتمنى تكون الردود لو هيكون في يعني ههههههههه تكون ردود صريحه *














[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

زي ما قولتي لو عايزه احطهم عندي قوضة النوم
حتى لو قبل هو وكان عندو ده عادي او معلقش ع الموضوع انا ارفض
ده مع ان محدش يرضى ان زوجتو تحط صور في الصاله وفي ناس غريبه تيجي تدخل
حتى لو مش في ناس غريبه وبتعرفها  انا ضد كده 
موضوع جميل واسئله لذيذه
شكرا ليكي 
ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا نهاركو ابيض*
> 
> *اية الردود دى *
> *انا عن نفسى حكبرلها صورة بطول الحائط وححطها*
> ...


 

*بصراحه متوقعتش اني هشوف الرد ده ابدا هههههههه*

*وحلو جدا ان يكون في تفكير تاني بالموضوع *

*وبصراحه انا كمان جه علي لحظه فكرت طيب منتنقب وخلاص هههههههه*

*يعني اللي كان صعب افهمو طيب ما احنا بنخرج عادي وبنشوف ناس طبيعي بكل وقت *

*وفي اللي بتدرس وبتشتغل وانا نفسي عملت كورسات كتير فازاي يكون *

*الراي بالموضوع ده بالشكل ده بس كان الرد *

*ان منضمنش مين هيدخل البيت ولا اسلوب تفكيرهم *

*بس يا خوفي تكون فعلا ناوي تكبر الصورة وتحطها في وش الداخل والطالع بس من بعد ما تغطيها ههههههههههههه*



*شكرا اخي على ردك الصريح والمميز بجد*

*الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

*اية دة هو انا عايش فين
وبعدين وهما الى داخلين البيت عندى دول
طالما مش ضامن اخلاقهم يبقى بلاش ادخل حد
واقابلهم فى اى قهوة احسن
ولا اية*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوعي يمكن ناس تشوفو بايخ او غليظ او دمو تقيل او ميستاهلش الرد*​
> *بس بصراحه ليه اصل وسبب بس مش هقولو هههههههههههههه*​
> *المهم زي مهو باين في العنوان موضوعي عباره عن سؤالين*​
> 
> ...


 






للاسف جوزك عندة حق 

لانى كنت حاطة صورتى بالصالون 

زوجى مسك ضيف كان احممممممممممممممم


وشالها حطها بغرفة النوم 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> للاسف جوزك عندة حق
> 
> لانى كنت حاطة صورتى بالصالون
> 
> ...


ولما هو احممممممممممممممم جوزك دخلو لية البيت
كان قابلة فى اى قهوة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> زي ما قولتي لو عايزه احطهم عندي قوضة النوم
> حتى لو قبل هو وكان عندو ده عادي او معلقش ع الموضوع انا ارفض
> ده مع ان محدش يرضى ان زوجتو تحط صور في الصاله وفي ناس غريبه تيجي تدخل
> حتى لو مش في ناس غريبه وبتعرفها انا ضد كده
> ...


 

*راي حلو فعلا والمميز اللي فيه انو بيتفق مع عقلية شبابنا او رجالنا القصد يعني ههههههههههه*

*بس ولا مره فكرتي طيب لو محطتهاش في بيتي اللي هو مملكتي هحطها فين*

*وليه انا اتقيد بناس مش هتعيش في البيت انما هتيجي مرور الكرام وتمشي*

*النوع ده من الافكار بيلازمني اوقات كتير مع قناعتي ان الكلام صحيح على فكره*

*بس لازم يجي اساله معينه وتزن عليا *

*ليه واشمعنا وعشان ايه اساله رخمه بس بتخطر في البال احيانا*

*مش بغرض ان احط صورتي انما الغرض منها ان ليه تفكيرنا يكون محدود نوعا ما *


*رغيت كتير انا ههههههههههه*


*اشكرك اختي على مرورك الغالي ورايك اللي بحترمه جدا *

*ربنا يباركك عزيزتي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*هو موضوع حلو يا بسم الصليب*
*بصي انا مش فكرت في حاجة زي كده قبل كده*
*بس ممكن بفضل برضه صور قديسيين لكن صورتي مانا عارفة شكلي يعني هههههههههههه*
*لو مثلا طقت في دماغي يعني ممكن لو لقدر الله صورة الفرح تبقي في الصالة غير كده اعتقد نوووو*
*الا اذا في اوضة تاني غير الصالة بسسسسسس كده*
​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> للاسف جوزك عندة حق
> 
> لانى كنت حاطة صورتى بالصالون
> 
> ...


 

*ااااااه جيتي انتي لصف الرجاله ههههههههههه*

*مهو جوزي كمان تفكيرو ان مينفعش خالص *

*والمشكله اني مش معترضه لكن بنفس الوقت مش مقتنعه ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا حبيبت قلبي على وقفتك في صف الرجاله ههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هو موضوع حلو يا بسم الصليب*
> *بصي انا مش فكرت في حاجة زي كده قبل كده*
> *بس ممكن بفضل برضه صور قديسيين لكن صورتي مانا عارفة شكلي يعني هههههههههههه*
> *لو مثلا طقت في دماغي يعني ممكن لو لقدر الله صورة الفرح تبقي في الصالة غير كده اعتقد نوووو*
> ...



*اهو صح كدة
فكرو كدة فى الموضوع صورة الفرح كبيرة بعرض الحائط ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ولما هو احممممممممممممممم جوزك دخلو لية البيت
> 
> كان قابلة فى اى قهوة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

*بصراحه سؤال محصلش هههههههههههه*

*ردي بقى يا ستي عليه عشان تحرمي تقفي في صف الرجاله هههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هو موضوع حلو يا بسم الصليب*
> 
> *بصي انا مش فكرت في حاجة زي كده قبل كده*
> *بس ممكن بفضل برضه صور قديسيين لكن صورتي مانا عارفة شكلي يعني هههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*هي الفكره ان الصورة حلوة بالصاله يعني اي سبب والسلام ههههههههههههه*

*وعشان كده هو قال عايزا احط صور عندي الاولاد مفيش احلى من صورهم لكن صور ليا لا ههههههههههه*

*بعدين ايه لقدر الله دي ايه التفاؤل اللي انتي فيه ههههههههه*

*بس هي فعلا فكرة اسلوب تفكير *

*ويا خساره قلت يمكن اشوف بنات هتقول رد فعل سلبي طلعو بناتنا والحمدلله عقلهم اصعب من الرجاله ههههههههههههه*

*بس على فكره انا بشوف ان ده مش غلط وان كنت مش مقتنعه اوي بيه *

*لكن هو فعلا مش غلط *


*اشكرك حبيبتي على مرورك الغالي ورايك المميز بس كمان صفيتي مع الرجاله هههههههههه*

*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اهو صح كدة
> فكرو كدة فى الموضوع صورة الفرح كبيرة بعرض الحائط ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااام
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكم*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو مش كبيرة للدرجة يعني*
*مش هعملها ورق حايط يعني:t33:*
*بس طبعا لو اسم النبي حارسه وصيانه جوزي مش رضي خلاص:new2:*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوعي يمكن ناس تشوفو بايخ او غليظ او دمو تقيل او ميستاهلش الرد

بس بصراحه ليه اصل وسبب بس مش هقولو هههههههههههههه


 مواضيعك رااائعه جدا ومتابعها , ربنا يباركك , ودائما تنوروا المنتدى





_________________


سؤالي للشباب وهو:



هل ترضى ان زوجتك تحط صورها في الصاله عادي ولا لا مع التعليل ؟


بالنسبه لى أنا متزوج ولست شابا  


بالنسبه لصور الزوجه توضع فى أى مكان فى الشقه

يعنى هخاف أن الضيف يشوف الصوره ,

 هى أصلا هتدخل هتسلم عليه بنفسها 

وهتقدم له المشروب  ,,, 

وأنا لا أدخل الغرباء عندى كلهم من محيط الكنيسه

ثم هى بتخرج للمجتمع .. 

أنا أعتبر أن هذا عادى جدا

 أفكار رائعه شكراااا ليكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي الفكره ان الصورة حلوة بالصاله يعني اي سبب والسلام ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وعشان كده هو قال عايزا احط صور عندي الاولاد مفيش احلى من صورهم لكن صور ليا لا ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يا بنتي احنا للاسف في مجتمع شرقي*
*يعني التار ولا العار والبندقة يا هريدي  وكده يعني وفيلم الارض لو حبيتي ههههههه*
*يعني غصب عينك لو مش وافق هتحطي الصورة برضه وبعدين في نفس الوقت شنطتك في ايديك وعلي بيت ابوكي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

> بالنسبه لى أنا متزوج ولست شابا
> 
> 
> بالنسبه لصور الزوجه توضع فى أى مكان فى الشقه
> ...


الله عليك يابنى
ربنا يباركك هو كدة​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ولما هو احممممممممممممممم جوزك دخلو لية البيت
> 
> كان قابلة فى اى قهوة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

:smil12::smil12::smil12:


الدكتور مديرة فى الشغل 

هيقابلة فى قهوة ازاى يا سونى احمممممممممممم


ماكنش مركز معاة وهوة فى الصالون 

كان مركز فى الصورة 


ربنا يسامحة بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2010)

*بحس مجرد التفكير دا ما تاثير الثقافة الاسلامية

لان الطهارة والحب والثقه علامه مسيحية

اكيد بيتعامل مع المسلمين كتير من يفكر بهذا الاسلوب


اعتقد من حقها عادي تحط صورة  لان هيحصل اية لم حد يشوفها ولية اصلا يدخل بيوتنا المسلمين

لاني لو قولت  لا معناها صورتها عورة او عيب

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اهو صح كدة
> فكرو كدة فى الموضوع صورة الفرح كبيرة بعرض الحائط ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااام
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكم*​



*طيب هو يعني لو حطيتها في قوظة نومها
ومش في الصالون هتفرق ايه يعني
او لو هتحطها في الصالون يعني هتحس بايه زياده او ايه الجديد يعني
اسفه لو عملت اقتباس لكلامك وعلقت
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> سؤالي للشباب وهو: *
> 
> 
> ...




*موافق بشدة
ولكن
لو قدرت تقولي سبب واحد مقنع لوضع صورتها في الصالة 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا بنتي احنا للاسف في مجتمع شرقي*
> *يعني التار ولا العار والبندقة يا هريدي  وكده يعني وفيلم الارض لو حبيتي ههههههه*
> *يعني غصب عينك لو مش وافق هتحطي الصورة برضه وبعدين في نفس الوقت شنطتك في ايديك وعلي بيت ابوكي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش كده
لو حضرتو يعمل ده بتعصب او يفرضو عليه ويحسسني ان لو رفضت ده زي ما انتي بتقولي على بيت ابويه
يبقى هو كمان على بيت امو ومين غير شنط_ه كمان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش كده
> لو حضرتو يعمل ده بتعصب او يفرضو عليه ويحسسني ان لو رفضت ده زي ما انتي بتقولي على بيت ابويه
> يبقى هو كمان على بيت امو ومين غير شنط_ه كمان
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا مش هتوصل علي كده*
*اكيد في تفاهم بيني وبينه وهنوصل لحل يرضينا احنا الاتنين:a82:*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2010)

*انا برضه عمر ما خطر علي بالي السؤال دا *
*بس يمكن ابقي مستنيه صور الفرح تطلع بسرعه وقتها عشان اقعلها علي الحيطه*
*لانه دا بيتي الضيوف مش هتتحكم في بيتي واللي احطه*
*ولو ضيف مش مرتحاله يبقي هقابله في اي مكان خارج المنزل*
*كمان فيه نقطه صغيره انه مش المفروض الضيف يشوفني وانا متزوقه طب ما شي طبيعي انه كل الناس شافتني وانا متزوقه في يوم فرحي*
*لكن دا مش معناه انه هجيب صوري كلها وافضل احطها علي الحيطان*
*لكن كل كلامي علي صوره الزفاف*
*واسفه علي الاطاله*
*وميرسي علي فكره الموضوع*
*بجد رائعه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *نو مش كبيرة للدرجة يعني*
> *مش هعملها ورق حايط يعني:t33:*
> *بس طبعا لو اسم النبي حارسه وصيانه جوزي مش رضي خلاص:new2:*​




*هههههههههههههههههه مهي كلها بتبقى على اللي اسم النبي حارسه ورايه ههههههههههههه*

*عشان اكيد مش هيتعمل اي شي بدون موافقته :crying:هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> مواضيعك رااائعه جدا ومتابعها , ربنا يباركك , ودائما تنوروا المنتدى
> 
> *ربنا يخليك وكلام حضرتك شهاده ليها بعتز فيها جداااااا*
> 
> ...




*الرائع فعلا هو مرورك حضرتك ورايك المميز جدااااااا *

*وخصوصا انك متزوج يعني بتقول فعلا افكارك اللي بتطبقها في بيتك*


*اشكرك اخي العزيز على مرورك الرائع *

*واطرائك الغالي جدا *


*الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك*

​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا بنتي احنا للاسف في مجتمع شرقي*
> *يعني التار ولا العار والبندقة يا هريدي  وكده يعني وفيلم الارض لو حبيتي ههههههه*
> *يعني غصب عينك لو مش وافق هتحطي الصورة برضه وبعدين في نفس الوقت شنطتك في ايديك وعلي بيت ابوكي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد عندك حق هههههههههههههههههه*

*طيب تقولي ايه يا ستي اللي عايشه في دوله اوربيه ومع كده *

*ماشي عليها مبدء التار ولا العار ده هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ومعاكي حق فالافضل فعلا الباب اللي يجيلك منو الريح سدو واستريح *

*امثالي بتفكرني بستي ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12:
> 
> 
> الدكتور مديرة فى الشغل
> ...



*نووووو كومنت ههههههههههههههههههه*

*هو ممكن كان واثق فيه من باب انو مديره وراجل محترم *

*بس اشك بعد كده انو ممكن يدخلو بيتكم اساسا*

*وهيفضل القهوه  هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بحس مجرد التفكير دا ما تاثير الثقافة الاسلامية
> 
> لان الطهارة والحب والثقه علامه مسيحية
> 
> ...




*بجد بتفق مع رايك بشكل كامل *

*وعلى عندك حق انا جوزي من ايام سوريا معظم تعامله كان مع الاسلام ومش اي اسلام*

*لا عرب المسلمين عموما وظباط مسلمين خصوصا  فلك ان تتخيل ههههههههههههه*

*بس هو فعلا مش بيرضى ان مسلمين يدخلو بيتنا بسوريا كان بيضطر احيانا لكن هنا لا ابدا*

*بس بيحط قدامه دايما ان محدش يضمن الظروف *


*انا عن ان الصورة مش عوره فانا معاك تماما وبصراحه عشان كده قلت اني من ناحيه بشوف الراي مش غلط لكني بنفس الوقت مش مقتنعه بيه*

*لان زي مقولت قبل كده مالزوجه دي هي اللي لو حد جه ضيف اللي بتعمل الواجب كلو *

*وبتقدم الحاجه غير تعاملها العادي في المجتمع*

*لكن طبعا منقدرش نغير تفكير حد لانو اكيد شايف انو صح *


*اشكرك اخي على رايك اللي بصراحه عجبني جداااااااا*

*ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *طيب هو يعني لو حطيتها في قوظة نومها
> ومش في الصالون هتفرق ايه يعني
> او لو هتحطها في الصالون يعني هتحس بايه زياده او ايه الجديد يعني
> اسفه لو عملت اقتباس لكلامك وعلقت
> *



*هي الفكره ان البيت ده المفروض مملكة الزوجه *

*بدليل انها بتختار كل حاجه فيه *

*ومن حقها انها تحب تحط صورها اللي بتحبها في اي مكان يعجبها *

*وكون الصاله اكتر مكان هيدخلو الاهل والقرايب فده بيخلي الصاله اكتر مكان مميز يتحط فيه الصورة *

*يعني وكمثال بسيط ليه لما الوحده بيكون في فرح بتلبس اجمل حاجه عندها ؟*

*عشان يبان ذوقها واناقتها واحيانا بتحب تبين جمالها *

*وبنفس المبدء وضع الصور في الصاله *

*وبعتذر لان الكلام مش موجه الي ومع كده رديت عليه بس رغايه انا اعمل ايه هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *موافق بشدة
> ولكن
> لو قدرت تقولي سبب واحد مقنع لوضع صورتها في الصالة
> *​



*قلت الكلام لسا لـالحق حق*

*ان بيت الوحده مملكتها والمفروض يكون من حقها تحط صورها اللي بتتباهى فيها *

*وخصوصا في الصاله كونها اكتر مكان هيدخلو الاهل والقرايب *

*يعني بشكل او باخر بيديها نوع من التميز او ممكن حتى التباهي ههههههههههههههه*

*بضرب في الستات انا هههههههههههههه*

*بس على فكره سؤالك معناه انك مش موافق اساسا ههههههههههههههههههه*


*اكيد هستنى تعليقك *


*وشكرا لمرورك المميز وردك اللي هستنى رد عليه ههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش كده
> لو حضرتو يعمل ده بتعصب او يفرضو عليه ويحسسني ان لو رفضت ده زي ما انتي بتقولي على بيت ابويه
> يبقى هو كمان على بيت امو ومين غير شنط_ه كمان
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه ده ايه القلب الجامد ده ههههههههههههه*

*تصدقي انتي جدعه ههههههههههههههه*

*انا بقى لا بقول الباب اللي يجيلك منو الريح سدو واستريح وريح دماغك ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا مش هتوصل علي كده*
> *اكيد في تفاهم بيني وبينه وهنوصل لحل يرضينا احنا الاتنين:a82:*​



*اااااااااااه مهو الحل واضح  اهو **:a82: هههههههههههههههههه*

*هيتفاهمو على  انها تخبط راسها في الحيط ههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

_* مهى فى وشى  طول النهار واليل   يبقى  تحطلى صورتها ليه  *_
_*اسيبها فى غرفة النوم الاقيها فى الصاله*_
_*ولا ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل وخفيف 

بالنسبة لرئي الشخصي انا مابحبش احط صور خاصة لو كانت صور مقدسة او مناظر طبيعية بتكون احلى 
بس لو اي حد حط صور شخصية  مافيهاش عيب لانه الشخص الداخل للبيت حيكون على معرفة واهل البيت حيكونو وياه على ثقة تامة 


احببت المشاركة اتمنى ان تقبلو مشاركتي 
محبتي​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا برضه عمر ما خطر علي بالي السؤال دا *
> *بس يمكن ابقي مستنيه صور الفرح تطلع بسرعه وقتها عشان اقعلها علي الحيطه*
> *لانه دا بيتي الضيوف مش هتتحكم في بيتي واللي احطه*
> *ولو ضيف مش مرتحاله يبقي هقابله في اي مكان خارج المنزل*
> ...



*قلبك جاااااامد حبيبتي *

*انا معاكي ان من حقنا نعمل اللي عايزينو في بيتنا*

*لكن لو شريك حياتك قالك مينفعش تحطيها ومش عايز حد يشوفك بالصور *

*وعاند برايو ردك او احساسك هيكون ايه *


*هستنى ردك يا قمر*

*وشكرا على مرورك الغالي وعلى ردك الصريح والمميز*

*الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مهى فى وشى  طول النهار واليل   يبقى  تحطلى صورتها ليه  *_
> _*اسيبها فى غرفة النوم الاقيها فى الصاله*_
> _*ولا ايه رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​




*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد من احلى الردود اللي قراتها هههههههههههههه*

*طيب لو قالتلك هتشيل صورتها من اوضة النوم وتحطها وتقعد معاك  بالصاله هتقولها ايه بقى هههههههههههههههههه*

*مش هشكر حضرتك الا لما اشوف ردك هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل وخفيف
> 
> بالنسبة لرئي الشخصي انا مابحبش احط صور خاصة لو كانت صور مقدسة او مناظر طبيعية بتكون احلى
> بس لو اي حد حط صور شخصية  مافيهاش عيب لانه الشخص الداخل للبيت حيكون على معرفة واهل البيت حيكونو وياه على ثقة تامة
> ...



*مشاركتك رائعه ومميزه بجد *

*بس المشكله بقى لو الوحده حبت تحطها وشريك حياتها قالها لا مينفعش *

*عشان محدش يشوفك بالشكل ده او او او *

*مع اني شايفه زيك كده ان مفيهاش عيب ولا حاجه وخصوصا انها في البيت *

*بس مع كده في ناس بترفض لاسباب مختلفه وبيني وبينك ممكن تكون حجج مختلفه *


*اشكرك الختي العزيزه على مرورك اللي نور الموضوع *

*ورايك الحلو والمميز*


*الرب يباركك عزيزتي ويفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## Joly2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*انا شخصيا حاطة صورة لفرحى فى الانترية .... عادى يعنى

بس لو جوزى شايف ان فى ضيف غير مستحب يدخل يشوفها 

يبقى من المفروض والاولى انة مايدخلش من اساسة 

لان الاهم من الصور حرمة البيت  لو انا حاسة ان الشخص اللى داخل البيت دة حد مش كويس يبقى مايدخلش احسن من الاول 

ماناقص اتحجب احسن بقى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه مهي كلها بتبقى على اللي اسم النبي حارسه ورايه ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عشان اكيد مش هيتعمل اي شي بدون موافقته :crying:هههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*هو احنا نقدر نعمل غير كده يا اوختي:11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد عندك حق هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طيب تقولي ايه يا ستي اللي عايشه في دوله اوربيه ومع كده *
> 
> ...


*عايش في مجتمع شرقي علي اوروبي ههههههههههه*
*ايوة قلبناها امثال وحكم وايه بقا يااوختي هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اااااااااااه مهو الحل واضح  اهو **:a82: هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هيتفاهمو على  انها تخبط راسها في الحيط ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ماهو ده سر المهنة ههههههههه:smil16:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بس على فكره سؤالك معناه انك مش موافق اساسا ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *اكيد هستنى تعليقك *
> ...



*لا صدقيني موافق 
بس أقتنع
طالما رغبة ليها انا مقدرش اقول لا بدون ابداء اسباب 
واسبابي اني شايف ان الصورة اصلا مالهاش لازمة تتحط
فلو هي عندها سبب مقنع تقولو
وانا اعلقلها الصورة في البلكونة مش بس في الصالة
هههههههه


انما لان مفيش سبب مقنع فحضرتك قولتي اني مش موافق
مع اني موافق بس الاقي سبب
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

ليه بس نحط الصورة فى الصالة ربنا امر بالستر ويمكن تكون الزوجة مش حلوه ليه نذى الناس


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اختصار مفيد..

تحط اللي عايزاه

كدة نخلص من النق..

وتلتهي فيها بدل ما تتلهى 

بيا....

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هي الفكره ان البيت ده المفروض مملكة الزوجه *
> 
> *بدليل انها بتختار كل حاجه فيه *
> 
> ...



*اول مره اشوف صاحبة الموضوع بتعتذر
ده ردي نور بردك 
هو مش كل حاجه بنحبها بنعملها 
ساعات حاجات كتير بنحبهابس بنتنازل عنها للاسباب معينه وفي نفس الوقت لو مش عملناها مش هتضرنا في حاجه
بس يا ام جورج لما تبين جمالها غير لما تحط صورتها وكمان لو في اصرار منها
تفرق يعني
هي لو كانت فكره عاديه منها عادي
بس لو الموضوع شاغل تفكيرها اوي وممكن تروح على بيت ابوها عشان الفكره يبقى هنا مش بتبين حاجه 
اظن الموضوع ده يفرق من واحده للتانيه وعلى حسب تفكيرها

بقولك ايه ما تحطي سؤال بيقول
هل بتحطي صوره لحماتك في قوضة نومك او في الصاله او اي مكان في البيت
 هههههههههههههههه 
شكرا ليكي
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ليه بس نحط الصورة فى الصالة ربنا امر بالستر ويمكن تكون الزوجة مش حلوه ليه نذى الناس




*
مش فاهم حضرتك ازاي ربنا امر بالستر

وازاي الزوجه لو وحشه هنقزي الناس بيها

الجمال جمال الروح مش الشكل يا سعيد

واللي بيعلق صوره زوجته لو حلوه مش بيعقلها عشان الناس تبص عليها وتتغزل فيها​*


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

joly2010 قال:


> *انا شخصيا حاطة صورة لفرحى فى الانترية .... عادى يعنى
> 
> بس لو جوزى شايف ان فى ضيف غير مستحب يدخل يشوفها
> 
> ...




*جدعه بجد *

*بس للاسف مفيش بالموضوع ده لو لما بيقولو كلمة هي الكلمه مينفعش تتتنى ابدااااااا*


*وانا كمان قلت يبقى نتنقب وخلص هههههههههههههههه*


*اشكرك عزيزتي على مرورك وردك اللي عجبني كتير *

*الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو احنا نقدر نعمل غير كده يا اوختي:11azy:*​



*اه نقدر طبعا بس في الاحلام هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *عايش في مجتمع شرقي علي اوروبي ههههههههههه*
> *ايوة قلبناها امثال وحكم وايه بقا يااوختي هههههههههه*​




*هو انتي بتقولي فيها هههههههههههههههههه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *لا صدقيني موافق
> بس أقتنع
> طالما رغبة ليها انا مقدرش اقول لا بدون ابداء اسباب
> واسبابي اني شايف ان الصورة اصلا مالهاش لازمة تتحط
> ...


*طب لو قالتلك ان ده بيتي والمفروض يكون مملكتي اللي اعمل فيها اللي احبو*

*ولو مخدتش راحتي فيها يبقى هاخدها فين *

*هل ده مش سبب مقنع ههههههههههههه*

*اوعى تقول لا هعلن عليك الحرب ههههههههههههههههه*


*بس في البلكونه بلاش حرام تتوسخ الصورة وساعتها متبانش نهائيا هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ليه بس نحط الصورة فى الصالة ربنا امر بالستر ويمكن تكون الزوجة مش حلوه ليه نذى الناس



*الحلا مش حلا الشكل وبس *

*بعدين لو هيخجل من حلاها ليش اتزوجها من الاول *

*اشكرك اخي على مرورك ورايك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اختصار مفيد..
> 
> تحط اللي عايزاه
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههههههه ونعم الراي والله ههههههههههههههه*

*هو بيني وبينك اكيد راح ترتاح من النق كتيررررررررررررر *

*مو كل شوي وكل ما تعملك اشي تحكيلك ما غيرت رايك هههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا اخي الغالي على مرورك ورايك اللي بجد احلى راي هههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *اول مره اشوف صاحبة الموضوع بتعتذر
> ده ردي نور بردك
> هو مش كل حاجه بنحبها بنعملها
> ساعات حاجات كتير بنحبهابس بنتنازل عنها للاسباب معينه وفي نفس الوقت لو مش عملناها مش هتضرنا في حاجه
> ...




*ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي *

*هي الفكره مش فكرة عند ولا اصرار لكن شوفي اي شي ممنوع يبقى مرغوب تلقائيا ههههههههههههه*

*وخصوصا لما يكون سبب المنع سبب مش مقنع نهائيا بس اكيد مش لدرجة تسيب البيت على حاجه تافهه*

*لكن انا حبيت اشوف في ناس تانيه بتفكر زي زوجي ولا لا عشان مظلموش يعني  هههههههههههههههه*

*طيب تصدقي ان انا صورة حماتي في بيتي وحتى كمان في شنطتي هي وحمايا هههههههههههه*

*بس على فكره هي فكرة موضوع جامد بجد اعملي السؤال اعتقد كل وحده مخنوقه من حماتها هترد عليكي هههههههههههههههههههه*


*اشكرك حبيبتي لمتابعتك ولذوقك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> مش فاهم حضرتك ازاي ربنا امر بالستر
> 
> وازاي الزوجه لو وحشه هنقزي الناس بيها
> ...



*بامانه فعلا الرد المناسب *


*وعلى عيني كلامك والله*

*(( جملة على عيني بالسوري بتعبر عن مدى اعجابي بكلام حضرتك ))*
​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *قلبك جاااااامد حبيبتي *
> 
> *انا معاكي ان من حقنا نعمل اللي عايزينو في بيتنا*
> 
> ...


*سؤال جميل وعجبني *
*هفهم وجه نظره في كده ايه *
*ويا يقنعني يا اقنعه *
*وعمري ما هخسره عشان شي بسيط لكن المهم دا يكون بقتناعي بكلامه *

*متابعه معاكم*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بامانه فعلا الرد المناسب *
> 
> 
> *وعلى عيني كلامك والله*
> ...




*اولا سوري ان رديت عليه في موضوعك

ثانيا بلاش كلمه حضرتك دي انا قد ولادك القمامير اللي شوفتهم

يا اما انا كمان هقلك حضرتك ونقلبها القاب

ايه رايك بقي :t9:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اه نقدر طبعا بس في الاحلام هههههههههههه*
> ​


ايوة وربنا مش منعنا من الاحلام ههههههههههههههههه:hlp:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو انتي بتقولي فيها هههههههههههههههههه *
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههه لا يا اوختي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *بجد من احلى الردود اللي قراتها هههههههههههههه*​
> ...


_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*لا لو علشانى  هى  هتكون عارفة انها جوا قلبى ومهما  يكون من ظروف *_
_*وحاجات   مش هقدر اخرجها من جوا قلبى لانها هتكون  حب عمرى *_
_*دا لو كان علشانى  بس بجد  افرضى معندناش صاله  هنعمل ايه  :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يونيو 2010)

*انا راي طبعا ان عادي تتحط صوري بالصالة 
والناس اللي بتدخل البيت مش اي حد 
يعني لازم بتكون ناس موثوق فيها 
وبعدين محنا بنخرج للمجتمع عادي والناس بتشوفنا عادي 
معقول بعد التطور والعصر اللي احنا فية لسة هنقول نحط صورها بالصالة ولا لاء 
مواضيعك كلها جميلة جدا يا قمر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*ممممم..
طيب ماهو أكيييد فى الصالة دى فى صورة الأكليل 
يعنى صورة الاتنين مع بعض 
وكده مفيش لزمه أحط صورتى 
ايه هنقلبه بيت رعب ههههههه
بس طبعاااااا انا ممكن أقترح الفكرة دى عشان أشوف رده بس :nunu0000:
ميحرمناش من أفكارك يابسم الصليب 
ميرسى ياقمر *​


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2010)

مش عارفة بس انا شايفة انى الكل بلا استثناء بيكبر صورة للفرح وصورة للخطوبة وفى الغالب بيبقو فى الصالون لا انا ممكن اقلبها خناقة لو مرضيش امال رايحين لكوافير وخاربين الدنيا لييييييييييه عشانا لصور تتشال


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *سؤال جميل وعجبني *
> *هفهم وجه نظره في كده ايه *
> *ويا يقنعني يا اقنعه *
> *وعمري ما هخسره عشان شي بسيط لكن المهم دا يكون بقتناعي بكلامه *
> ...




*اكيد رد مش هينفع يتعلق عليه لان فعلا *

*مينفعش الوحده تخسر شريك حياتها لاي سبب مش بس لسبب زي ده*

*بس هي ملاحظه صغنتنه سواء اقتنعتي او لا كلامه هيمشي ههههههههههههه*

*بشكرك حبيبتي لمتابعتك *​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اولا سوري ان رديت عليه في موضوعك
> 
> ثانيا بلاش كلمه حضرتك دي انا قد ولادك القمامير اللي شوفتهم
> 
> ...



*اولا مفيش حاجه اسمها موضوعي اي موضوع بيبقى موضوع اي حد بيرد فيه *

*وبالعكس بامانه ردك عجبني اكتر من ردي انا ههههههههههههههه*

*وبصراحه افحمتني ههههههههههه *

*لاني فعلا مش بحب الالقاب نهائيا بس بتعامل فيها حرصا مني اني *

*محدش يزعل او يفتكر اني بقلل منو *

*بس خلاص هلغيها معاك بعد كده هههههههههههههه



وميرسي على كلامك اللطيف عن اولادي وربنا يخليك لاهلك ويسعدك 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> ايوة وربنا مش منعنا من الاحلام ههههههههههههههههه:hlp:​


*طب استني شويه كده مس بعيد تحصل ههههههههههههههههه*

*يااما يمنعونا منهم او يحطو عليها رقابه ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههه*_
> _*لا لو علشانى  هى  هتكون عارفة انها جوا قلبى ومهما  يكون من ظروف *_
> _*وحاجات   مش هقدر اخرجها من جوا قلبى لانها هتكون  حب عمرى *_
> _*دا لو كان علشانى  بس بجد  افرضى معندناش صاله  هنعمل ايه  :t30::t30:*_​




*ده ايه الرومانسيه دي كلها مين يشوف الرد اللي قبلو ومين يشوف ده هههههههههههههههه*

*بس تصدق لو مفيش صاله هتبقى مشكله بجد عشان مش هيبقى في حجه ليها ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *انا راي طبعا ان عادي تتحط صوري بالصالة
> والناس اللي بتدخل البيت مش اي حد
> يعني لازم بتكون ناس موثوق فيها
> وبعدين محنا بنخرج للمجتمع عادي والناس بتشوفنا عادي
> ...




*هو انا بحبك من شويه *

*منا كمان قلت الكلام ده نفسووووووو *

*بس مين يقتنع ههههههههههههههه*

*وكلامهم لازم يمشي مفيش كلام حتى لو عارفين انو مش منطقي بس نعمل ايه بقى ههههههههههه*


*شكرا حبيبت قلبي على رايك المميز والغالي علي *​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ممممم..
> طيب ماهو أكيييد فى الصالة دى فى صورة الأكليل
> يعنى صورة الاتنين مع بعض
> وكده مفيش لزمه أحط صورتى
> ...



*لا اذا صورة الاكليل باوضة النوم وحبيتي تحطي صورتك بالصاله هيحصل ايييييه *

*حرب اهليه ههههههههههههه *

*بهزر يا قمر لان اكيد مش هنعمل مشاكل عشان حاجه زي دي *

*بس حبيت بجد اعرف وجهات نظر البنوتات ورايهم في الموضوع لو حصل يعني *

*اشكرك حبيبتي لردك ورايك المميز *
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مش عارفة بس انا شايفة انى الكل بلا استثناء بيكبر صورة للفرح وصورة للخطوبة وفى الغالب بيبقو فى الصالون لا انا ممكن اقلبها خناقة لو مرضيش امال رايحين لكوافير وخاربين الدنيا لييييييييييه عشانا لصور تتشال



*ههههههههههههههههههه تصدقي مفكرتش فيها كده *

*فعلا امال بنروح ونتزوق ونظبط نفسنا عالاخر لييييه هههههههههههههه*

*بس يعني متوصلش لخناقه ههههههههههههه*

*وكده كده لو هو دماغو صعبه مش هيغير تفكيرو ولو بميت خناقه ههههههههههههه*


*على فكره  انا حاولت اوصل لحضرتك عشان ابعتلك رابط موضوع كلمة شكر  بس للاسف معرفتش  هستغل الموضوع هنا اهو هههههههههه*

* كلمة شكر وتقدير بسيطه لـ.........*


*اشكرك عزيزتي على مرورك وردك المميز واللي كان فيه فكره جديده *
​


----------



## ميرنا (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه تصدقي مفكرتش فيها كده *​
> *فعلا امال بنروح ونتزوق ونظبط نفسنا عالاخر لييييه هههههههههههههه*​
> *بس يعني متوصلش لخناقه ههههههههههههه*​
> *وكده كده لو هو دماغو صعبه مش هيغير تفكيرو ولو بميت خناقه ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 
لا انا ممكن اناكف فيه للصبح عشان يعلقها مليش دعوه 
مش عارفة اقولك ايه


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا انا ممكن اناكف فيه للصبح عشان يعلقها مليش دعوه
> مش عارفة اقولك ايه




*صدقيني مهما حاولتي لو دماغو صعبه مش هيرضى :smil8::crying:*

*واتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبك*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ده ايه الرومانسيه دي كلها مين يشوف الرد اللي قبلو ومين يشوف ده هههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس تصدق لو مفيش صاله هتبقى مشكله بجد عشان مش هيبقى في حجه ليها ههههههههههههههه*​
> ​



_* هههههههههه*_
_*شوفتى بقى ان انا عندى حق موضوع جميل جدا  بجد ربنا يعوضيك*_​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* هههههههههه*_
> _*شوفتى بقى ان انا عندى حق موضوع جميل جدا  بجد ربنا يعوضيك*_[/center]




*بصراحه هو فعلا بقى كتير حلو بس بمشاركاتكم الغاليه والمهضومه كتيررررر*

*اشكرك على متابعتك ورايك المميز *
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 يونيو 2010)

بسم الصليب حبيبتى بجد مواضيعك دايما جميله جدا

بصى اولا فى المستقبل لما يكون عندى زوج اكيد مش هايعترض اننا نحط الصور فى الصاله لان دى طبيعى 

بس لو حصلت واعترض ممكن نتناقش لان النقاش من اهم اساسيات الحياه بالنسبالى 

احاول اقوله اننا مش بندخل حد غريب البيت وان حصلت ماهو احنا بنخرج برا وكتير ناس بتكون متمكيجه وهى خارجه ومش تحت شرط عروسه

هواى نوت مانحطش الصوره ؟

مافيش مشاااااااااااااااكل


ميرسى كتير بسم الصليب ياقمر يامامتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب استني شويه كده مس بعيد تحصل ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يااما يمنعونا منهم او يحطو عليها رقابه ههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا ساتر يارب :11azy:*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بسم الصليب حبيبتى بجد مواضيعك دايما جميله جدا
> 
> بصى اولا فى المستقبل لما يكون عندى زوج اكيد مش هايعترض اننا نحط الصور فى الصاله لان دى طبيعى
> 
> ...



*طيب يا قمرايه لو عند بقى وقالك هو كده اقتنعتي كان بها مقتنعتيش برضو مش هتعلقي الصور*

*تعملي ايييييييه ههههههههههههههه*

*برخم عشان اطلق الطاقات المكبوته هههههههههههه*

*وميرسي ليكي حبيبتي على مرورك الغالي  ورايك المميز *

*هستنى ردك يا قمر*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا ساتر يارب :11azy:*​



*ايوووة يا ختي امال انتي فاكره ايه هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ايوووة يا ختي امال انتي فاكره ايه هههههههههههههه*
> ​


*خسسسسسسسسسارة كان عندي امل وعمر راحو هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *خسسسسسسسسسارة كان عندي امل وعمر راحو هههههههههههههه*​




*فعلاااا خساااااااااااره ملحقتش اقولك سلميلي عليهم ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فعلاااا خساااااااااااره ملحقتش اقولك سلميلي عليهم ههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هاسكت انا بقا قلبتلك الموضوع محادثة نسوان هههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هاسكت انا بقا قلبتلك الموضوع محادثة نسوان هههههههههههه*​




*بصي مش هقولك حاجه عشان انا كمان قلبتها معاكي هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصي مش هقولك حاجه عشان انا كمان قلبتها معاكي هههههههههههههههههه*
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه30:*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :smil12::smil12::smil12:
> 
> 
> الدكتور مديرة فى الشغل
> ...


الحمد لله معرفش دكاترة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بس واضح ان زوجك غيوووووووووووووووور قوى
دنا لو حصلت معايا اقولو الفهالك فى ورقة وخدها وانت ماشى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## sony_33 (20 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *طيب هو يعني لو حطيتها في قوظة نومها
> ومش في الصالون هتفرق ايه يعني
> او لو هتحطها في الصالون يعني هتحس بايه زياده او ايه الجديد يعني
> اسفه لو عملت اقتباس لكلامك وعلقت
> *


وهى يعنى حتعلق صورة ابن لادن
هههههههههههههههههههه
متحطها فى الصالة اية المشكلة
لو انا مش واثق فى الى بدخلو بيتى يبقى المفروض بقى مكشفهاش على اى حد يدخل بيتى
وبصراحة ان اول مرة اعرف ان اودة النوم بيتحط فيها صور اساسا
شكل الموضوع دة حيبقى بدعة ونحرم الصور
شكرا اختى ولا يهمك علقى براحتك​


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2010)

*انا حاطة صورتى وانا صغيرة بس لان على منظر طبيعى حاطين خمس صور بافراد الاسرة كلهم ههههههههه*
*بابا وماما واخويا واختى وانا ومش عارفة بابا معترضش *
*بس اخويا مرة كنت كاتبه اسمى على الحيطة فى عيد ميلادى كبيير قالى شيليله انا صحابى بيجوا*
*معرفش هو الصور عادى والاسامى لأ هههههههههههه*
*بصى مش عارفة كل واحد له تفكيره لكن احنا اه لو حد مش كويس مش هندخله بيتنا لكن ممكن صحاب اخويا يبقوا كويسين على قد علاقته بيهم لكن مافيش داعى يعرفونى الكويسين منهم فى الرحلات ممكن لكن منضمنش يعنى لو حد جالنا هنطرده مثلا اكيد لأ *
*جوزك عنده حق *
*اصل ده من الماضيع الى كل الاراء فيه صح حسب تفكير كل واحد*
*انا رأيى عاادى بس لو جوزى موافقش هشيلها هههههههههه*
*اصل فى اراء لو متننفذتش مش هتأثر لكن لو اتنفذت ممكن تخسٌر .. ولو بعد حين*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *انا حاطة صورتى وانا صغيرة بس لان على منظر طبيعى حاطين خمس صور بافراد الاسرة كلهم ههههههههه*
> *بابا وماما واخويا واختى وانا ومش عارفة بابا معترضش *
> *بس اخويا مرة كنت كاتبه اسمى على الحيطة فى عيد ميلادى كبيير قالى شيليله انا صحابى بيجوا*
> *معرفش هو الصور عادى والاسامى لأ هههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*شكل اخوكي عقلو صعب برضو هههههههههههه*

*ومعاكي حق حبيبتي في حاجات تافهه لو متعملتش ممكن تفادينا*

*مواقف او امور كتير مش بنحبها فمس مستاهله نعمل مشاكل *

*عشان شئ مش صروري اوي*


*شكراااا حبيبتي لمرورك الغاااااااالي والمميز ورايك اللي انا شايفه انو صحيح*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

*عارفه يا ام جورج
انا هجرب اعمل كده واحطها وهاجي اقولك الاخبار
بقى عندي فضول اعرف الرد هل بالقبول ام بالرفض
وانا اموت في العناد
يا صورتي في الصالون يا مفيش 
وتبقي انتي السبب في نشوب هذه المشكله هههههههههههههههه
ما انا مكنتشي الفكره دي خالص في دماغي 
بس دلوقتي اموت واعرف الرد
مع اني متوقعاااااااه ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *عارفه يا ام جورج​*
> *انا هجرب اعمل كده واحطها وهاجي اقولك الاخبار*
> *بقى عندي فضول اعرف الرد هل بالقبول ام بالرفض*
> *وانا اموت في العناد*
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههه هبقى انا اس الشر يعني هههههههههههههه*


*لا بلاش لحسن تدعي علي بالاخر ههههههههههههههه*

*انا عني زوجي رفض تماما ونهائياااااااااا*

*وقال لو عايزة احط صور عندي صور الاولاد وبس *

*فبلاااااش تجربي لحسن بالاخر اكون انا السبب ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ههههههههههههه هبقى انا اس الشر يعني هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *لا بلاش لحسن تدعي علي بالاخر ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا العفو ادعي عليكي ازاي 
خلاص مش هجرب عشان متوقعه الرد
هو اصلا مفيش ناس غريبه بتخش البيت غير عيلتو بس 
يعني اعرفهم كويس
بس اكيد الرفض باين
هي اصلا الفكره بتبقى مرفوضه مين غير ما ندخل في الاسباب
يلا هحط صورة حماتي وامري لله
ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزه*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا العفو ادعي عليكي ازاي *
> *خلاص مش هجرب عشان متوقعه الرد*
> *هو اصلا مفيش ناس غريبه بتخش البيت غير عيلتو بس *
> ...


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*عجبتني هحط صورة حماتي هههههههه بس يا ترى هيرضى برضو هههههههههههه*

*انا اللي بشكرك حبيبتي على متابعتك وردودك الغاليه والمهضومه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 يونيو 2010)

انا اول مرة اسمع السؤال ده
بس انا شايفة ان هى حاجة عادية يعنى احنا كتير ببنزل بميكب وبنقابل اشكل والوان وناس زفت خالص وخصوصا عند مدرستى منطقة وحشة اوى يعنى عمر ماهيدخل البيت حد اوحش من الى فى الشارع ومين اصلا هيبص على واحدة متجوزة


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> انا اول مرة اسمع السؤال ده
> بس انا شايفة ان هى حاجة عادية يعنى احنا كتير ببنزل بميكب وبنقابل اشكل والوان وناس زفت خالص وخصوصا عند مدرستى منطقة وحشة اوى يعنى عمر ماهيدخل البيت حد اوحش من الى فى الشارع ومين اصلا هيبص على واحدة متجوزة


 

*كلام مظبووط ميه الميه بس للاسف ان الرجال وعقلهم بقى*

*مهما الواحد يحاول معاهم بس اللي عايزينو هو اللي هشمي *


*جتى لو مقتنعين انو شي مش مقنع*


*اشكرك اختي العزيزه على مرورك الغالي وردك السليم الواقعي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

*لا عشان ممكن في اي يوم يحصل ظروف ويدخل عنا ناس منعرفهاش ليه يشوفو صورك اللي متزوقه فيهم 

احكولي بقى ردكم او رد فعلكم يكون ايه ؟*

ده كلام غريب جدا
هو احنا رجعنا لزمن الحرملك ولا ايه
هو الناس الي بيجو مش بتقبليهم وبتكوني متزوقه ولا بتقبليهم وانتي صاحيه من االنوم هههههههههه
وايه الفرق بين صورتي وصوره الجواز ما ديه صورتي وديه صورتي
هو تعقيد وخلاص​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 يونيو 2010)

*انا مش فاهم اية المشكلة في حط صورة الزوجة في الصاله لان الزوجة اكيد اتصورت و بروزت الصورة عند ناس غريبة اصلا يعني الصورة مرت علي ناس انا معرفهاش من الاول فاكيد مفيش مانع انها تحطها في بيتها اللي هو مملكتها و من حقها توضبه زي ما هي عاوزة*


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *لا عشان ممكن في اي يوم يحصل ظروف ويدخل عنا ناس منعرفهاش ليه يشوفو صورك اللي متزوقه فيهم
> 
> احكولي بقى ردكم او رد فعلكم يكون ايه ؟*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه عجبتني الحرملك دي هههههههههههههههههه*

*تصدقي لسا اخد بالي انا لما كنت بسوريا ويجي ناس غرب لعنا فعلا *

*مكانش بيرضى اني اقدم الحاجه ههههههههههههههه*

*بس هنا الحمدلله مفيش حد اساسا بيجي ومع ذلك لا مفر من بعض الافكار *

*اللي لازقه ومش راضيه تتغير هههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي  ورايك المميز *
​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *انا مش فاهم اية المشكلة في حط صورة الزوجة في الصاله لان الزوجة اكيد اتصورت و بروزت الصورة عند ناس غريبة اصلا يعني الصورة مرت علي ناس انا معرفهاش من الاول فاكيد مفيش مانع انها تحطها في بيتها اللي هو مملكتها و من حقها توضبه زي ما هي عاوزة*




*مهو ده اللي بنقولو وبنتكلم فيه بس مين يسمع هههههههههههه*

*على فكره بقالك فتره غايب يا رب يكون خيرررررررررر*

*وعندك حق المفروض اننو بيتها والمفروض انها تعمل اللي عايزا بس *

*الكلام ده مش ماشي عند الكل للاسف يعني هههههههههه*

*شكرا اخي الغالي على مرورك المميز ومتبقاش تغيب كتير كده *
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

> *سؤالي للشباب وهو:
> 
> 
> 
> هل ترضى ان زوجتك تحط صورها في الصاله عادي ولا لا مع التعليل ؟*


 
مش شايف فى مشكله انى اخبى صوره مراتى 
فيها ايه لما يكون فى صوره فى الصاله 
انا شايف ان الموضوع عادى انها يكون ليها صوره فى اى مكان فى الشقه مش فى الصاله بس كمان ​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مش شايف فى مشكله انى اخبى صوره مراتى
> فيها ايه لما يكون فى صوره فى الصاله
> انا شايف ان الموضوع عادى انها يكون ليها صوره فى اى مكان فى الشقه مش فى الصاله بس كمان ​



*يا ريت الكل عقلو متفتح كده ههههههههه*

*للاسف في ناس بترفض ده نهائيا ومينفعش النقاش او الكلام معاهم *

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك وردك المميز *
​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحه عجبتني الحرملك دي هههههههههههههههههه*​
> *تصدقي لسا اخد بالي انا لما كنت بسوريا ويجي ناس غرب لعنا فعلا *​
> *مكانش بيرضى اني اقدم الحاجه ههههههههههههههه*​
> *بس هنا الحمدلله مفيش حد اساسا بيجي ومع ذلك لا مفر من بعض الافكار *​
> ...


حبيبتي اما مفيش حد غريب بيجي عندكو امال
جوزيك عامل مشكله علي ايه
هو انتي سكنه في قريه ولا ايه ههههههههه
 يعني جوزيك صعيدي من سوريا​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> حبيبتي اما مفيش حد غريب بيجي عندكو امال
> جوزيك عامل مشكله علي ايه
> هو انتي سكنه في قريه ولا ايه ههههههههه
> يعني جوزيك صعيدي من سوريا​




*لا حبيبتي انا عايشه في المانيا*

*بس عادات مش هقول السوريين لان هما مش كده لان في بيت حماي في صور عادي جدا*

*بس هو واخد بقى عادات العرب اعملو ايه هههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## govany shenoda (22 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لا حبيبتي انا عايشه في المانيا*​
> 
> *بس عادات مش هقول السوريين لان هما مش كده لان في بيت حماي في صور عادي جدا*​
> *بس هو واخد بقى عادات العرب اعملو ايه هههههههههههههههه*​


 حبيبتي مش قصدي الي انتي فهمتيه انا قصدي اني افكاره تشبه افكار الرجاله في الصعيد
وانا كمان عايشه في المانيا وليا اصحاب كتير من سوريا بس في منتهي التفتح في كل حاجه
متسكوتيش علي كده هههههههه​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> حبيبتي مش قصدي الي انتي فهمتيه انا قصدي اني افكاره تشبه افكار الرجاله في الصعيد
> وانا كمان عايشه في المانيا وليا اصحاب كتير من سوريا بس في منتهي التفتح في كل حاجه
> متسكوتيش علي كده هههههههه​



*مسكتش على ايه بس ههههههههههههههه*

*مش بيقولو صوابع ايدك مش زي بعض *

*انا بقى الحكومه بتاعتي غير اي حكومه تانيه لا تؤمن بالديمقراطيه ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*الجواب ايه يعني...و علي راي المثل*

*الي يقول لمراته يا عوره يلعبوا بيها الكوره*

*سلام*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*طب صوره الباسبور الي بتممر علي ظباط المطار كلهم و صور الهويه النظام ايه يا كباتن....*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يوليو 2011)

*بصراحة مش فاهمة *
*هي فيها ايه لما تكون للمراة صورة في الصالة *
*انتم هتعملو زي المسلمين المراة عورة وفتنة ومش لازم يشوفها حد ولا ايه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب صوره الباسبور الي بتممر علي ظباط المطار كلهم و صور الهويه النظام ايه يا كباتن....*​


 
*صوره الباسبور والهويه بتمر ع ناس معينه*
*وعشان اجراء روتيني اجباري*
*مش بتمر ع امه لا اله الا الله*
*وكل من هب ودب يشوفها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بصراحة مش فاهمة *
> *هي فيها ايه لما تكون للمراة صورة في الصالة *
> *انتم هتعملو زي المسلمين المراة عورة وفتنة ومش لازم يشوفها حد ولا ايه*


 
*محدش قال ان المراه عوره يا انجي*
*لكن اكيد هيدخل بيتك من كل شكل ونوع*
*ومش هتقدري تمنعي حد من دخول بيتك*
*يبقي ليه تخلي ناس ملهاش لزمه يشوفوا صورتك*
*الصور المفروض تكون في الغرف الخاصه افضل*
*اغلب ان مكنش كل البيوت عامله كده*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش قال ان المراه عوره يا انجي*
> *لكن اكيد هيدخل بيتك من كل شكل ونوع*
> *ومش هتقدري تمنعي حد من دخول بيتك*
> *يبقي ليه تخلي ناس ملهاش لزمه يشوفوا صورتك*
> ...


 *هههههههههههههه*
*طيب وانت هدخل ليه لبيتك من كل شكل ونوع*
*هو بيتك حديقة مثلا بيدخلها الكل*
*والناس دول بيشفوك يعني فيها ايه لما يشوفو صورتك*
*الا اذا كنت هتحجب مراتك يا مايك ومش هتسمح لحد يشوفها... يبقى هنا الموضوع ليه كلام ثاني:99:*
*هههههههههه*
*مش كنت بعرف انك شرقي كده ld:*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يوليو 2011)

انا معتقدش ان حد من عندنا فى البيت هيرفض

عشان قبل ما نغير نظام الشقة كنا حاطين صورنا كلنا عادى انا وماما واختى واخويا وبابا

دلوقتى احنا حاطين صور قديسين ومناظر طبيعية وكده

بس انا مقبللللللللش ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش عشان انا مفروض متشفش ولا عورة ولا فتنة لالالالالالالا

عااادى لما بيجى ضيف اعرفه اطلع اقعد معاه عادى

بس افرض افرض لاى ظرف دخل البيت ناس غير موثوق فيهم

او موثوق فيهم وخانوا الثقة دى

المشكلة مش فى انهم يشوفوا الصورة ...... افرض حد صورها او عمل اى حاجة فيها

نفس نظرية صورى على الاميل والفيس وكده

حتى لو قلتى انى الللى عندى على الايميل والفيس كلهم اعرف وصحابى

ده رأيى


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

*طيب بما انى لقيت اجابة اتكررت : لا مش هحطها علشان لو حد غريب دخل*
*ارجو ان مافيش بنات مسيحية تلبس شيك و خليهم مبهدلين فى مظهرهم علشان الشارع كله ناس غرب*
*و عجبى !*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *طيب وانت هدخل ليه لبيتك من كل شكل ونوع*
> *هو بيتك حديقة مثلا بيدخلها الكل*
> *والناس دول بيشفوك يعني فيها ايه لما يشوفو صورتك*
> ...


 

*يادي شرقي اللي مجنناكي*
*انجي انتي متعرفيش ايه الظروف*
*ممكن يدخل عندك جيرانك مثلا ومش واثقه فيهم*
*وبعدين انتوا بترفضوا صور البنات ع الفيس*
*تقريبا دي نفس الحكايه اشمعنا هنا يعني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس انا مقبللللللللش ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مش عشان انا مفروض متشفش ولا عورة ولا فتنة لالالالالالالا
> 
> ...


 

*ربنا يكملك بعقلك يابنتي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

انجي ومايكل مسكو ف بعض
الفرجه ابتدت
كملو
متااابعه...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انجي ومايكل مسكو ف بعض
> الفرجه ابتدت
> كملو
> متااابعه...


 

*بتمووتي في الشماته :t26:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

بصي يا انجي
انا ضدك المره دي
حتى لو هو رضي انا هرفض
مش حلوه في حقنا صدقيني
يعني ايه احط صورتي واللي داخل يطلع فيها
واساسا اللي تفكر في كده
يا اما غرور زياده يا اما نقصان من حاجه
والراجل اللي يوافق ع كده ممكن بكره يوافقع ع حاجات تانيه تمس رجولتو
ممكن تبتدي من الصغيره للكبيره
والغيره من الراجل اجمل ما فيه 
لو غيره بجد ومش انانيه
وانا لو وافق ع ده انا ميعجبنيش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتمووتي في الشماته :t26:*​



هههههههه
لا احب اتفرج وهي مشعلله ولو بايدي بدخل اولعها اكتر ههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بصي يا انجي
> انا ضدك المره دي
> حتى لو هو رضي انا هرفض
> مش حلوه في حقنا صدقيني
> ...


 

*كده هتقلك يا شرقيه وهتمسك فيكي انتي*
*ياله اهو نتفرج شويه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> لا احب اتفرج وهي مشعلله ولو بايدي بدخل اولعها اكتر ههههه


 
*بوتجاز 4 شعله :gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده هتقلك يا شرقيه وهتمسك فيكي انتي*
> *ياله اهو نتفرج شويه*​



هههههه
يوم لينا ويوم علينا


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

> بصي يا انجي
> انا ضدك المره دي
> حتى لو هو رضي انا هرفض
> مش حلوه في حقنا صدقيني
> ...




 
*الحاجة ده طلعتيها بتمس برجولتو! *
*لوسيينتو ارحميني مش انتي كمان*
*يا حبيبتي في فرق بين الغيرة والرغبة في التحكم وخلاص *
*هو لو كان مش بيسمح ان حد يشوف صورتك فمن باب اولى انو مش يسمح لحد يشوفك*
*يعني يشوفوكي ومش يشوفو صورتك!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ايه المنطق الغريب ده*

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالمسيح! *


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده هتقلك يا شرقيه وهتمسك فيكي انتي*
> 
> *ياله اهو نتفرج شويه*​


* يا مفتري:t32:*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *طيب بما انى لقيت اجابة اتكررت : لا مش هحطها علشان لو حد غريب دخل*
> *ارجو ان مافيش بنات مسيحية تلبس شيك و خليهم مبهدلين فى مظهرهم علشان الشارع كله ناس غرب*
> *و عجبى !*


* معلش ده التاثير الاسلامي ع المسيحيين يا كريتيك للاسف صرنا بنمشي ع المعتقدات الاسلامية*
*المراة مش مسموح حد يشوفها لانها جوهرة فلازم نغطيها :99:*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يوليو 2011)

*هو فين السؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *الحاجة ده طلعتيها بتمس برجولتو! *
> *لوسيينتو ارحميني مش انتي كمان*
> *يا حبيبتي في فرق بين الغيرة والرغبة في التحكم وخلاص *
> *هو لو كان مش بيسمح ان حد يشوف صورتك فمن باب اولى انو مش يسمح لحد يشوفك*
> ...



طب بالراحه بس يا انجي
كل واحد يعني وليه وجهة نظرو
انا قولت انا ضدك المره دي
مش يعني عقبت ع كلامك او حاجه لانو رئيك ويخصك
يا ستي انا عندي تمس رجولتو وزي ما قولت لو هو وافق انا ده يزعجني 
ومش اوافق
اني اكون في الشارع وحد يشوفني دي حياة طبيعيه ومضطرين نكون فيها
انما دي حاجه بايدي وانا اتحكم فيها
وانا مش عايزه احط صورتي وحد قاعد وكل شويه يطلع فيها
مش حلوه يعني ف حقي
وتمس رجولتو اه 
ده عني انا
لو هو مش يغير عليا لازمتو ايه
لما يفرط في غيرتو عليا بكره يفرط فيا انا كمااان
ومتنسيش انا قولت لما تكون غير بحد ومش وانانيه منو اللي هي التسلط والتحكم
ودي اصلا حاجه مش ينفع اصلا احكم فيها انو بيتحكم او متسلط
اولا حاجه تافهه وبيعده اني اصنفو فيها كدده



وليه احطها ياستي اصلااا؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كده هتقلك يا شرقيه وهتمسك فيكي انتي*
> *ياله اهو نتفرج شويه*​



فينك تشوف
اهي مسكت فياا


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يوليو 2011)

*طيب انا ايه رايكو بقى مش هحطها فى ال reception  بس ده انا هحطها على الباب وهوزعها مجانا على الضيوف اللى* *هيجو البيت وهكتب عليها اهداء كمان 

ايه هو ده ؟يعنى هو اللى هيجى البيت ده مش هيشوفنى انا شخصيا ؟
يعنى يشوفنى انا عادى وميشوفش الصورة ؟؟الاصل ولا الصورة اهم
بكرة نلاقى سؤال  لو ضيوف جم البيت هل ينفع الزوجة تسلم عليهم ولا لا؟؟؟؟
انتو بتهزرو صح ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

*



انتو بتهزرو صح ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الحلقة دى اتصورت و هتتذاع :lightbulb:*
*الف مبروك يا نانسى انتى كنتى ضيفتنا فى الكاميرا الخفية :99:*

*الحلقة الجاية :*
*هل يجوز للبنت كشف شعرها امام ابن عمها ام لا ؟! :w00t:*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب بالراحه بس يا انجي
> كل واحد يعني وليه وجهة نظرو
> انا قولت انا ضدك المره دي
> مش يعني عقبت ع كلامك او حاجه لانو رئيك ويخصك
> ...


*طيب حاظر يا ستي ده رايك وبحترموووووووووو*
*انا رايي ان ده مش غيرة ده رغبة في التحكم وخلاص *
*وانا مش بحب ده*
* لو كان ان يسمح لحد يشوف صورتك يبقى مش بيغير عليكي اذن مش لازم يسمح لحد يشوفك والا فكده مش بيغير عليكي*
*نفسي اعرف ايه الغيرة عندك:99:*
*ويا ستي مش تحطي صورتك انتي حرة وحقك علي:heat:*
*انا بس معترضة انو امور بسيطة و ممكن تقولي تافهة بنرجعها قضية غيرة ورجولة وووووووو*
*ده كثير بصراحة*
*مانعمل زي المسلمين ونحرم الصور ونعتبر المراة فتنة وعورة احسن*
*المشكلة اننا فعلا بتعمل كده وبنعطي تفسيرات ثانية*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *الحلقة دى اتصورت و هتتذاع :lightbulb:*
> *الف مبروك يا نانسى انتى كنتى ضيفتنا فى الكاميرا الخفية :99:*
> 
> *الحلقة الجاية :*
> *هل يجوز للبنت كشف شعرها امام ابن عمها ام لا ؟! :w00t:*



*يافضحتى الحلقة اتذاعت ؟؟؟؟ابويا هيقطعنى معندناش بنات تطلع فى حلقات 

ابن عمها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قلة ادب ,لا السؤال هل يجوز ان البنت تعيش اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟سؤال محير
*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايه هو ده ؟يعنى هو اللى هيجى البيت ده مش هيشوفنى انا شخصيا ؟*
> *يعنى يشوفنى انا عادى وميشوفش الصورة ؟؟الاصل ولا الصورة اهم*


* ده لبحاول اقولو يا نانوس يعني ازاي يشفني وميشوفش الصورة *
*حد يفسرلىىىىىىى ده*
*



بكرة نلاقى سؤال لو ضيوف جم البيت هل ينفع الزوجة تسلم عليهم ولا لا؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*هههههههههههه قريب اوي *
*التاثير الاسلامي ع العقول للاسف:heat:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *طيب حاظر يا ستي ده رايك وبحترموووووووووو*
> *انا رايي ان ده مش غيرة ده رغبة في التحكم وخلاص *
> *وانا مش بحب ده*
> * لو كان ان يسمح لحد يشوف صورتك يبقى مش بيغير عليكي اذن مش لازم يسمح لحد يشوفك والا فكده مش بيغير عليكي*
> ...



هقولك امتى تكون رغبه في التفكير
ده ف حالات رئيك انتي
انك انتي تحبي تحطيها وييجي هو يقولك لاء مش تحطيها
ممكن هنا انتي تقولي رغبه في التحكم
مع اني انا هنبسط لما يقولي لا:wub:
انما انا بقول انا اللي مش عايزه ولو هو عندو عادي ده يزعجني انا
ياستي انا عندي الغيره يغير عليا من نفسو فما بالك من الناس
مش هتفهمي يا انجتي:wub:
المشكله انها تافهه لو مش من الاول اصلا المراه تفكر ف الموضوع ده
لانو مش بيزيد لها حاجه
عندها ياستي باقي القوض وتعلق صورها براحتهااا
ومالنا بالمسلمين ياستي
احنا اللي جوانا واحسن صوره لينا نعملو
ورئيك برضو يحتررررم  ومش غلطط


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فينك تشوف
> اهي مسكت فياا


* يا بنتي لا مسكت فيكي ولا حاجة*
*واسفة اني رديت اصلا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * يا بنتي لا مسكت فيكي ولا حاجة*
> *واسفة اني رديت اصلا*



ايه الرد ده يا انجي
عادي ردي براحتك يا ستي
احنا بنتناقش 
ردي وقت ما تحبي
وده رد هزار لا غييييييير


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*بقول اييييييييييييييييييه انا جبت الموضوه قدام عشان افرفش شويه بطلوا خناق و نكد يا بنات العمليه مش مستاهله ...*

*بس رايي واضح برضه*

*يا انجيلا  *

*يا *

*lo siento_mucho* 



*let your guard down please*

*سلام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياستي انا عندي الغيره يغير عليا من نفسو فما بالك من الناس


*ده مش غيرة*
*وانا مش بحب حد يغير عليا لدرجة ده*
*لان ده بيخنقني*
*مش بحب حد يمشي حياتي زي ماهو عايز *
*وانا رديت من المنطلق ده*

*عموما يا قمر هو اختلاف اراء وبس انتي بتحبي كده انا عكسك*
*والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية*

*tla3na machi taw am hhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بقول اييييييييييييييييييه انا جبت الموضوه قدام عشان افرفش شويه بطلوا خناق و نكد يا بنات العمليه مش مستاهله ...*
> 
> *بس رايي واضح برضه*
> 
> ...



لا مش بنتخانق يا تروث
كا واحد ورئيو
مفيش خناق
تسلمي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده مش غيرة*
> *وانا مش بحب حد يغير عليا لدرجة ده*
> *لان ده بيخنقني*
> *مش بحب حد يمشي حياتي زي ماهو عايز *
> ...



اها
طبعا ده رئيك ودي شخصيتك 
كل واحد واللي بيحبو
في حاجات كتير تحت مسمى الحب بتتبدل
يمكن لما تحبي هتغيري او هتحبي حاجات انتي شايفاها دلوقتي حاجه تانيه
بقول يمكن
اه صح يا انجي مش طلعناا
ميرسي لردودك ومناقشتك لياا
ولو مش بتحبي ده قوليلي
انا ردودي عليكي لا تخلو من المبحه والهزار اللي بشوفو متبادل
مش باخد الكلام صح اوووي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بقول اييييييييييييييييييه انا جبت الموضوه قدام عشان افرفش شويه بطلوا خناق و نكد يا بنات العمليه مش مستاهله ...*​
> 
> *بس رايي واضح برضه*​
> *يا انجيلا *​
> ...


 *خليكي فاعلة خير ولا تشعليها كده*
*مين لبيتخانق*
*هو اي واحد اختلف مع الثاني بطلعوه بيتخانق*


*والنبي يا جوزبل لا تهجمي علي انا بهزر معاكي وبس:99:*
*ههههههههههه *


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

> ميرسي لردودك ومناقشتك لياا
> ولو مش بتحبي ده قوليلي
> انا ردودي عليكي لا تخلو من المبحه والهزار اللي بشوفو متبادل
> مش باخد الكلام صح اوووي
> ربنا يباركك


*ولا انا يا لوسيينتو اغلبية ردودي هي هزار وبس *
*بس للاسف الناس بتعتبرها جد وبيزعلو او يهجمو علي هههههههه*
*ويشرفني مناقشتك طبعا يا قمر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *خليكي فاعلة خير ولا تشعليها كده*
> *مين لبيتخانق*
> *هو اي واحد اختلف مع الثاني بطلعوه بيتخانق*
> 
> ...


*انتي عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل اسود عشان الابيض النحل بيلسع....

انتي يا انجيلا عسل و الاخت sineto سكر او عسل الكنافه

خلاص ارتحتوا يا بنات.....
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ولا انا يا لوسيينتو اغلبية ردودي هي هزار وبس *
> *بس للاسف الناس بتعتبرها جد وبيزعلو او يهجمو علي هههههههه*
> *ويشرفني مناقشتك طبعا يا قمر*


*عادي مانا كدا برضه ههههههههههههه*

*هي عشان الردود raw بس*

*سلام ليكي*
​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انتي عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل اسود عشان الابيض النحل بيلسع....*​
> 
> *انتي يا انجيلا عسل و الاخت sinesto سكر او عسل الكنافه*​
> *خلاص ارتحتوا يا بنات.....*​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده*
*انت لعسل وقشطة:08:*
*تسلمي يا عسلللللللللللللللللللللللللللل*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## rana1981 (2 يوليو 2011)

*بالنسبة الي الموضوع عادي اذا تواجدت الصور​*


----------

